# New coop



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Do hens have trouble transitioning to a new coop?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No, it will take some looking, and scratching, and "talking" about it, but they will get used to it. Just keep them in it for a few days so that they know where home is at bed time!!!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Sadly, they are confined to a run so it would be a matter of me tossing them in there and crossing fingers they would give in and tuck in at night! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's exactly what I've been doing over the last week now that the chickies are out and about back in the yard. At night some will go in. The others I have to gather up and place inside - then close the door quickly. They'll figure it out eventually. Everyone does. I had to do this same thing with every new batch. 

My formerly sick Roo that I nursed back to health wanted to follow me to my car this morning as I was leaving for my days activity. Crazy Roo.


----------

